# Warning: Housing Bearded Dragon & Sulcata Tortoise together



## Via Infinito (Apr 5, 2018)

Long story short, my sulcata may have given my bearded dragon Ranavirus, which is symptomless on my tortoise but flared up skin bumps on my BD.
Took two weeks of treatment including antiviral shots, antiviral oral pills, betadine and UV therapy to get rid of in my BD
My BD is all fine and healthy now, but I really suggest people to never let reptilian species interact with each other before you carry out tests for them (which can be expensive).
A bit sad that now they can't really interact anymore, but it's for the best.
The BD basks in the front porch, while the tortoise uses the garden haha.
Here's them:
https://www.instagram.com/titandrogo/


----------



## jakskillz (Apr 5, 2018)

Just adding on that this goes for any two species of animal that does not come from the same region. I lost my whole colony of eastern newts because my roommate used my newt net in my axolotl tank without telling me.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Apr 5, 2018)

I would also like to add that no one, under any circumstance unless adding bugs to a bioactive enclosure, should ever House a tortoise with another species, tortoise or not.
Thank you for sharing this story!


----------



## Via Infinito (Apr 5, 2018)

Apparently Ranavirus can be stable outside for days if not weeks in damp and wet conditions or in standing water like a water dish...
So while my damp coco coir + bark + soil + moss is perfect, it also invites unnecessary bacterias and viruses.
Such a dilemma!


----------



## WithLisa (Apr 5, 2018)

TechnoCheese said:


> I would also like to add that no one, under any circumstance unless adding bugs to a bioactive enclosure, should ever House a tortoise with another species, tortoise or not.


Can't be avoided if the tortoises are kept outdoors. I can _try_ to keep toads and lizards out of my enclosure, but for example bird droppings - no chance.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Apr 5, 2018)

WithLisa said:


> Can't be avoided if the tortoises are kept outdoors. I can _try_ to keep toads and lizards out of my enclosure, but for example bird droppings - no chance.



I guess that is a circumstance where that’s okay, but they also aren’t always together in one enclosure. Outside, the birds and lizards and what-not can come and go as they please and the enclosure is adequate for all, but two sharing an enclosure are constantly together, not able to escape from each other, forced to live in conditions that might be good for one and not the other. For example, the humid, always 80-100 degree enclosure for a sulcata, with a bearded dragon that needs low humidity and a temp drop at night.


----------



## Greta16 (Apr 6, 2018)

jakskillz said:


> Just adding on that this goes for any two species of animal that does not come from the same region. I lost my whole colony of eastern newts because my roommate used my newt net in my axolotl tank without telling me.


That's awful! That being said, do you have a pic of the colony? I grew up saving Eastern Newts from my basement. I love the little guys. I'd love to see a whole colony!


----------



## jakskillz (Apr 6, 2018)

Greta16 said:


> That's awful! That being said, do you have a pic of the colony? I grew up saving Eastern Newts from my basement. I love the little guys. I'd love to see a whole colony!



This was years ago and the worst part is the new laws in place make it really difficult to get any more newts :/ 
My colony was 18 adults and the week right before they began to display their breeding dances so had they not gotten sick I would have had eggs for sure. It’s a real shame because they are awesome little guys.


----------



## wellington (Apr 6, 2018)

Via Infinito said:


> Long story short, my sulcata may have given my bearded dragon Ranavirus, which is symptomless on my tortoise but flared up skin bumps on my BD.
> Took two weeks of treatment including antiviral shots, antiviral oral pills, betadine and UV therapy to get rid of in my BD
> My BD is all fine and healthy now, but I really suggest people to never let reptilian species interact with each other before you carry out tests for them (which can be expensive).
> A bit sad that now they can't really interact anymore, but it's for the best.
> ...


That's why it's never, ever, recommended. Let's hope everyone that wants to do something like this runs across this thread. 
Sometime, people just have to learn for themselves and not from the years of experience on here telling us why we shouldn't do things like this. 
Glad all turned out okay and hope it stays that way.


----------



## Weber77 (Jun 3, 2020)

Omg, i'm in love with such reptiles! They are adorable!?


----------

